# Disput über den Wolken



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (21. Juni 2009)

*[Dieses Event ist an Gelehrtendiskussionen und Thomas Manns Zauberberg angelehnt und findet in regelmäßigen Abständen in Dalaran statt.]*

*Dalaran, auf der Terasse des purpurroten Salons beginnt der Disput über den Wolken. Auf der einen Seite Farnelia und Katiris, Vertreter der Schildwache Darnassus. Auf der anderen Cyrâ, Asharial, Puerilis und Hildegard, die Forscher des Instituts für Pfuschkunde. Die Sonne brennt und Alfred Copperworth bietet Dalaraner Weißwein an. Es beginnt eine Diskussion über Technik und Magie, über Moral und Wissenschaft, über die Grundlagen unserer Welt. *


*Hildegard:* Wollen wir beginnen ?

*Farnelia:* Sehr gerne.

_Cyrâ nickt._

*Hildegard:* Meine These war, dass Magie und Technik letztlich dasselbe sind. Farnelia verneint das. In den ersten Runden haben wir uns über Schatten und Licht unterhalten. Darüber, ob die Abwesenheit von Licht eine Frage der Moral ist und ob Magie süchtig macht.
Ich hab die Naaru erforscht und viel recherchiert, während mich die Flötenmusik von denen schier zum Wahnsinn getrieben hat, hab ich trotzdem viel interessantes herausfinden können.
Erstens: Die Technik der Naaru, die fliegenden Schiffe, die lange im Nethersturm waren beispielsweise sind meiner Ansicht nach der Beweis für meine These, weil sie das lebende Beispiel für den Einklang aus Magie und Technik sind

_Hildegard hat sichtlich Mühe das Wort Einklang zu sprechen._

*Hildegard:* Sie basieren auf ähnlichen Konzepten, wie die arkanen Verteidigungstürme der Kirin Tor.

*Farnelia:* Hmm... ich habe eines ihrer Schiffe in der Scherbenwelt gesehen. Mir kam es eher so vor, als ob sie dort Technik und Magie vermischen in Harmonie.

*Asharial:* Mh, also Hilde.. ich denke nicht das Magie und Technik das selbe ist. Aber eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit kann man nicht abstreiten! Ich denke, dass man beides zusammen verwenden kann, ume twas kräftigeres zu haben, aber.. das selbe? denke eher nicht.

_Puerilis gibt den Anwesenden ein Glas kühlen Weißwein aus Dalaran. _

*Hildegard:* Ich aber ! Nehmen wir die Verteidigungsmatrix oder das Schutzschild. Das gibt es in vielen Varianten in Technik und Magie. Beispielsweise das Machtwort:Schild, die Frostbarriere der Magier und deren Manaschild oder das Schild um Dalaran selbst...

*Farnelia:* Diese Matrix, von der Du sprichst.- was ist das genau?

_Asharial nippt an ihrem Glas Wein.

Katiris dankt Puerilis.

Cyrâ nickt Puerilis zu._

*Hildegard:* Ich zeige Beispiele für magische Schildtechniken. Genau dasselbe können auch Ingenieure erzeugen.

_Farnelia probiert den Wein._

*Asharial:* Ehm, Hilde? Du hast hier eine Magierin sitzen *kichert* ich führe gerne was vor.

_Puerilis nimmt einen gewaltigen Schluck von ihrem Getränk._

*Hildegard:* Aber keine Ingenieuse !

*Asharial:* Ich bin Ingenieuse!

_Katiris nippt an ihrem Wein._

*Hildegard:* Tze... Lass mich doch mal zu Ende erklären

_Asharial nickt._

*Hildegard:* Der Gürtel der fast perfekten Unverwundbarkeit ist ein Beispiel für denselben Effekt, erzeugt durch gnomische Technik. Nun zu Dir Asharial. Du würdest sagen, dass Deine Frostnova Magie ist, oder ?

*Asharial:* Sicher!

*Cyrâ:* Frostbomben können das gleiche.

_Farnelia dreht an einigen Reglern ihres resonanzverstärkernden Stimmenrekorders._

*Hildegard:* Würdest Du das von einer Frostgranate auch sagen ?

*Asharial:* Nein!

*Hildegard:* Die beiden machen aber genau dasselbe.

*Asharial:* Klar, aber dafür gibt es eine Erklärung. Magie und Technik sind trotzdem nicht das selbe !

*Katiris:* Ich denke da sollte man unterscheiden, die Frostgranaten funktionieren nicht mit Arkanen Energien. Und nur weil das Ergebnis gleich ist, sind die Wegen nicht gleich.

*Asharial:* Also, ich bin ja selber Magierin und Ingenieuse in Ausbildung, aber es gibt Unterschiede, obwohl man in etwa das selbe machen kann

*Hildegard:* Genau ! Katiris hat Recht ! Verschiedene Wege, aber dasselbe Ergebnis, daraus folgt...

*Asharial:* Ich sag doch, dass Magie und Technik nicht das selbe sind! Man kann das selbe bewirken, aber auf unterschiedlichen Wegen.
_
Asharial aktiviert einen Schrottbot.

Hildegard holt aus.

Farnelia streichelt den Schrottbot._

*Farnelia:* Der ist ja niedlich.

*Hildegard:* Der gute Medivh sagte Magie wäre die Kunst das Normale zu umgehen.

_Farnelia holt ihr mechanisches Huhn heraus und aktiviert es._

*Hildegard:* Was ich behaupte ist, dass alles, was Magie kann auch durch Technik erreicht werden kann. Ich weiß jetzt sagt Ihr &#8222;Aber heilen, heilen kann Technik doch nicht.&#8220; Falsch !

*Cyrâ:* Kann sie.

_Hildegard nickt Cyrâ zu._

*Asharial:* Doch, doch, kann sie, da stimme ich zu. Wurde schon durch Technik geheilt, mir gings danach wieder blendend!

*Hildegard:* Beispielsweise die Statuen der Juwelenschleifer können heilen.

*Farnelia:* Da gab es doch diesen Disco... Düsenco... Strahl... oder so

*Cyrâ:* Diskombulatorstrahl. Das ist aber was anderes Das was du  meinst, ist ein Rekombobulator.

*Farnelia:* Ach so. Mit dieser Art kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus.

_Cyrâ nickt._

*Farnelia:* Also was ich sagen möchte: Ich habe mit einigen hier ansässigen Magiern gesprochen.

_Hildegard hört Farnelia aufmerksam zu._

*Katiris:* Nun, Ihr mögt recht haben, aber nur weil sie das gleiche können, sind sie nicht da selbe. Die Menschen können auch mit dem Bogen schießen, trotzdem sind es keine Schildwachen.

*Hildegard:* Namen sind Schall und Rauch.

*Farnelia:* Auf meine Frage, ob und wie sie Magie und Technik unterscheiden würden, antwortete mir einer Magie sei die Kunst zum Universum zu sprechen. Technik dagegen, über das Universum zu sprechen.

*Hildegard:* Ja, aber das spricht über die Herangehensweise, nicht über das Ergebnis.

*Farnelia:* Genau.

*Hildegard:* Wir wissen beispielsweise, dass die Technik noch lange nicht am Ende des Ergebnis ist.  Wir wissen, dass kleinere Dinge existieren, als wir sehen können

*Cyrâ:* Ein Ende ist nicht absehbar, in der Hinsicht.

*Hildegard:* Und, dass Magie diese Dinge manipulieren kann

_Puerilis nickt._

*Hildegard:* Die Frage ist, was passiert, wenn die Technik diese Dinge sehen kann Ihr habt die Manafabriken der Dämonen im Nethersturm gesehen ?

_Farnelia nickt._

*Hildegard:* Da wurde konzentrierte Schattenmagie produziert. Mechanisch.

*Farnelia:* Rein mechanisch?

*Asharial:* Sie wurde aus dem Nether gefiltert, nicht produziert.

*Cyrâ:* Der Filter ist aber mechanisch gewesen.

*Hildegard:* Richtig, aber Magie ist doch nichts anderes. Ihr extrahiert Energien und manipuliert sie, so wie es Handwerker das mit Gaswolken machen, die konzentrierte Magievorkommen oder auch Energievorkommen sind.

*Asharial:* Sicher, aber wir sind lebende Wesen. Das kann man von Technik nicht behaupten. Wir funktionieren ja nicht mechanisch.

*Hildegard:* Doch ! Die Gnome waren doch sogar früher mechanisch bis die alten Götter uns den Fluch des Fleisches gaben.

*Puerilis:* Echt?

*Hildegard:* Tze... Lest Ihr meine Berichte nicht ?
_
Hildegard grummelt._

*Farnelia:* *leise* Nari sprach auch davon.

*Hildegard:* Natürlich !

_Puerilis kratzt sich verwirrt am Kopf._

*Asharial:* Du glaubst diesen Mist den dieser Irre da erzählt?

*Cyrâ:* Es - ist - so, Asha.

*Hildegard:* Naja wir haben neulich Mimiron entdeckt. Den Urvater der Gnome.

*Puerilis:* Ohh!

*Hildegard:* Er sieht aus, wie ein großer Schrottbot, weil der Schrottbot eine Nachahmung ist. Dieser Fluch hat uns zu Fleisch und Blut gemacht.

*Asharial:* Dann haben uns die Götter aber auch den Fluch des Hirnes gegeben. und den werde ich sicher nicht ablegen!

_Asharial nickt grimmig._

_Farnelia mustert die anwesenden Gnome und scheint sich was vorzustellen._

*Hildegard:* Eben nicht. Das waren alte Götter, so wie C'Thun dieser Riesententakel der in Silithus gammelt 

_Hildegard nickt Asharial zu._

*Hildegard:* Sprich !

*Asharial:* Ein Schrottbot zum Beispiel könnte niemals eigenständig etwas lernen, die können nur was man ihnen einprogrammiert. wir sind alleine lernfähig.

*Hildegard:* Jetzt hole ich aus. Die Titanen, also die Wesen, die den Brunnen der Ewigkeit gemacht haben, und den Drachenaspekten ihre Macht verliehen. Diese Wesen haben für uns Gnome vorgesehen Roboter zu sein. Und die alten Götter, die verwirren und töten und von allen bekämpft werden die - und nur die....

_Hildegard holt Luft._

*Hildegard:* ...haben uns zu dem gemacht, was wir sind. Jetzt gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. Erstens: Die Titanen haben recht. Zweitens: Die alten Götter haben recht.

*Katiris:* Nun, Elune hat uns aus Blut und Fleisch geschaffen, deshalb glaube ich, dass das die richtge Art ist.

*Farnelia:* Für uns, ja *nickt Katiris zu*

*Hildegard:* Und die Titanen ? Die haben immerhin Zwerge und Gnome geschaffen

*Asharial:* Ich stamme sicher nicht von irgendwelchen technischen Viechern ab! Wir wissen genau wie wir Gnome uns vermehren, und das können Roboter sicher nicht! Die kennen das mit den Bienchen und Blümchen doch gar nicht.

*Hildegard:* Naja, naja. Die Menschen stammen von den Vrykul ab.

*Katiris:* Wenn die Titanen nicht wollten das ihr aus Fleisch seid, wieso kommen sie nicht zurück.

*Hildegard:* Die Titanen können den Fluch nicht umkehren ohne uns zu töten.

*Cyrâ:* Wahrscheinlich.

*Katiris:* Oh, sicher? Wenn sie so mächtig sind sollten sie das schaffen.

*Hildegard:* Das sagte zumindest das Archiv in den Hallen des Steins.

*Cyrâ:* Zumindest könnten sie die alten Götter nicht entfernen, ohne alles andere auf der Welt zu vernichten. Oder eben die Welt selbst.

*Asharial:* Das ist kein Fluch. Das ist ein Geschenk! Wir haben einen freien Willen bekommen, wir können eigenständig lernen! Mag ja sein, das unsere Vorvorvorvorfahren mal maschinell waren, aaaaber ch bin froh das ich es nicht bin!

*Cyrâ:* Und wenn sie das nicht können, dann können sie wohl schlecht den Fluch rückgängig machen.

*Farnelia:* Vielleicht wollen sie es auch gar nicht.

*Cyrâ:* Möglich.

*Hildegard:* das heißt als Asharial, dass Du auf Seiten der alten Götter bist, obwohl die Kirin Tor uns zur Zeit nach Ulduar schicken, um diesen, wie heißt er...

Hildegard grübelt

*Asharial:* Ich habe nur meine eigene Meinung dazu.

*Cyrâ:* Yogg-irgendwas.

*Hildegard:* Genau. Das ist eine Frage, die schwerwiegenste Konsequenzen hat. Wenn der Fluch des Fleisches richtig ist, dann sind die Titanen und die roten Drachen unsere Feinde und wir sollten diesen Yogg am Leben halten

*Cyrâ:* Inkorrekt.

*Katiris:* Die Alten Götter haben nicht nur diesen Fluch geschaffen, sie haben auch andere, schlimme Dinge getan. Sie verseuchen die Welt.

*Hildegard:* Das heißt also: Nimm das gute und lasse das schlechte. Das schließt einen Kreis.

_Hildegard hüllt sich in den Mantel der Schatten._

*Hildegard:* Dieser Zauber ist der Mantel des Schattens. Schattenmagie. Die von Eurem Volk als böse eingestuft wurde.

_Hildegard zeigt auf Farnelia._

*Farnelia:* Vielleicht haben die Alten Götter gehofft, dass ihr euch unter dem Fluch gegen die Titanen wendet.

*Katiris:* Euer Fluch wird auch bleiben wenn die Alten Götter tot sind, aber die Korruption wird verschwinden.

*Hildegard:* Das hieße also nimm auch das gute der Schattenmagie, der arkanen Magie...

*Cyrâ:* Gerade jetzt - wo - wir wirklich leben Hilde, ist der Rote Schwarm gewiss unser größter Verbündeter. Die Titanen sehe ich als neutral an. Der Fluch kann uns ihnen allerdings gefügig machen, vermute ich, daher wird es dumm sein, sich auf die Seite der alten Götter zu.stellen.

*Hildegard:* ..was passiert, wenn der Fluch bricht, wenn Yogg vernichtet wird ? Alle Gnome und Zwerge sterben ?

*Cyrâ:* Passiert nicht, denke ich.

*Katiris:* Falls der dann bricht.Ich glaube auch nicht das er das tun wird.

*Cyrâ:* Er war nicht alleine daran beteiligt.

*Katiris:* Ein Fluch endet nicht einfach wenn der Wirker stirbt.

*Farnelia:* Flüche bleiben doch über den Tod seines Verursachers hinaus bestehen.

*Cyrâ:* Hexerflüche bleiben dauerhaft.

*Farnelia:* Fluch ist Fluch oder nicht?
Cyrâ nickt Farnelia zu.

*Cyrâ:* Wir schweifen dennoch vom eigentlichen Thema ab. Magie und Technik als ein Ganzes.

*Katiris:* Ich würde gerne meine These erläutern.

*Farnelia:* Also ich denke, der größte Unterschied zwischen beiden liegt in der Ausführung.

*Cyrâ:* Schiess los.

Cyrâ nickt Farnelia zu.

*Katiris:* Magie ist eine Energie die da ist, Technik sind Dinge die man baut und die unter Umständen diese Energien nutzen können. Und das ist der Unterschied, die Technik nutzt die Magie.

*Farnelia:* Wenn ein Magier eine Frostnova zaubert, produziert er den Zauber zu diesem Zeitpunkt. Ein Ingenieur baut erst die Bombe, löst aber ihre eigentliche Fähigkeit zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt aus.

*Hildegard:* Die Magie nutzt die Energie -die Technik ebenfalls. Die Technik manipuliert dieselben Energien und auch die Magie unterscheidet sich, wie sie diese nutzt. Schamanen und Druiden sind ein gutes Beispiel. Oder auch Magier

*Katiris:* Schamanen sind ein schlechtes Beispiel Schamanen rufen die Elemente an, das die Elementare ihnen helfen. Sie wirken im Grunde nichts selbst.

*Cyrâ:* Sie sind auf dessen "Güte" angewiesen, ja.

*Hildegard:* Genau. Die Elementare sind aber ebenfalls manifestierte Energie. Viele Dinge, die Schamanen beherrschen können wir bereits synthetisieren. Ihre Schockzauber besonders. Schamanen sind sehr einfach

*Puerilis:* Und was ist mit meinem Leerwandler? Mit etwas Intelligenz versehen, natürlich.

*Hildegard:* Dein Leerwandler ist eine sehr bequeme, konzentrierte Schattenmagie, die sprechen kann. Eine Mischung aus Kissen, Zielattrappe und Unterhalter.

*Farnelia:* Ich dachte immer, dass das ein Dämon aus einer anderen Welt sei.

*Hildegard:* Das hat Smirke ja bereits erklärt. Dämonen sind böse, weil man sie ungefragt beschwört-Stell Dir vor Du sitzt hier und plötzlich beschwört Dich ein stinkender Troll und sagt Dir, dass Du einen Riesen angreifen sollst. Wärst Du da nicht auch grummelig ?

*Katiris:* Ich würde ihn töten.

*Farnelia:* *langsam* Verstehe...

*Cyrâ:* Sie haben nicht die Möglichkeit nein zu sagen.

*Asharial:* Wenn mich jemand einfach woanders hinzaubern würde, würde ich mich gegen ihn wenden, und nicht seine Befehle ausführen.

*Katiris:* Das ist natürlich etwas anderes.

*Hildegard:* Und wenn Du nicht anders kannst ? 

*Cyrâ:* Ich sagte ja eben... sie können sich - nicht - dagegen stellen. Nur die Stärksten derartiger Wesen könnten das.

_Hildegard deutet auf Bizjub, Puerilis Wichtel._

*Hildegard:* Frag Bizjub mal, ob er freiwillig hier ist. Vielleicht war er gerade mit Bizjubine am Kuscheln.

*Katiris:* Ich glaube wir kommen wieder von Thema hier.

*Asharial:* Hilde.. dann sag mir mal bitte, wieso in Azshara dann Satyren, die ebenfalls Dämonen sind, frei in Stämmen herumlaufen? Garantiert nicht weil man sie freundlich gebeten hat.

*Hildegard:* weil die Elfens sie beschworen haben vor Urzeiten

*Asharial:* Ja, aber niemand zwingt sie da zu bleiben, die wollen es scheinbar doch und sind trotzdem böse wie nichts anderes und irgendwann verfliegt auch der stärkste Zorn

_Puerilis nickt Asharial zu._

*Farnelia:* Die Satyrn entstammen unserem Volk.

*Cyrâ:* Nach ein paar Jahrtausenden bei solchen Wesen, vielleicht.

*Hildegard:* Ich schlage vor. Wir verbreiten die bisherige Aufnahme und setzen den Disput in einer Woche fort.

*Farnelia:* Dann stoppe ich nun die Aufnahme.

_Hildegard nickt Farnelia zu.

Cyrâ nickt._


----------



## Datteldurst (23. Juni 2009)

sehr interessant,dake hast mir was beigebracht^^


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Interessant... Gibts davon mehr?


----------

